

Founders are Oysters - brennenHN
http://brennenbyrne.com/post/40117449464/founders-are-oysters

======
CyberFonic
Terrific analogy! A most elegant way of describing the "scratch your itch"
approach. Take an irritant and make a pearl out of it.

